# I Nead An Immersion Heater



## AndrewQLD (4/2/05)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on an immersion heater? I want to make my brew day a little shorter by pre heating the mash water before I get out of bed :lol: .

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Justin (4/2/05)

Tobins does a 2400W one for about the $70 mark. Otherwise you should be able to track one down from either Stokes (www.stokes-aus.com.au) or Hotco (www.hotco.com.au).

I think those web addresses are right, if not I'll try to edit it with the right ones.

But yeah, around $70


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/2/05)

Thanks Justin, $70 seems pretty reasonable, I will give them a call on monday and order.

The AHB members come to the rescue again.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Justin (4/2/05)

Glad to help. Item number 4108, $70.10 at Tobins. Under the hot water elements section if you need to find it.

Would you like fries with that  

They are also pretty damn handy if you want to do step mashes and you only have an esky, or if you mash in and your temp is low . Beats bloody water additions 

Cheers, Justin


----------



## kungy (4/2/05)

I don't know whether you guys have bunnings up there, but in Sydney by luck i found a Birko 2400 watt immersion heater for $30 in one of the bargain boxs at the front of the store. Not a regular thing i'm sure, but just keep yours eyes out if your in Bunnings or something

Cheers

Will


----------



## Sparrow62 (6/2/05)

Pardon my ignorance but if you don't ask, you never never know. How easy is it to fit an immersion heater to an esky type of container?. Do you need an electrition to install it?

I am slowly getting my gear together, scrounging for the cheapest way but I am not comfortable with 240V and water. :huh:


----------



## Batz (6/2/05)

The immersion heaters these guys are talking about are wired with a plug etc. ready to go , you just drop them over the side of your kettle/tun

Batz


----------



## Sparrow62 (6/2/05)

Thanks Batz. In that case that could be my next addition to the brewery if I can find one. I dealt with Tobins before in Sydney and I was very happy with the price and quick service with my fridge thermostat. Hum, I might just have to think of a suitable thermostat to control the immersion heater as well.

Keep on brewing..


----------



## GMK (6/2/05)

70.00 is a good price - i paid around 90.00 for mine.

A must have for all grain IMHO......


----------



## sluggerdog (5/11/05)

Have my new immerson heater cranking now, anyone have anyidea how long this will take to get my water up to around 75 C? been 2 hours and it only at 50C, had it going on a timer from 5 am.


----------



## Duff (5/11/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Have my new immerson heater cranking now, anyone have anyidea how long this will take to get my water up to around 75 C? been 2 hours and it only at 50C, had it going on a timer from 5 am.
> [post="88406"][/post]​



Mine (2400W) gets 30L of cold tap water to 80C in 60min.


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/11/05)

After I get my March Pump, this will be my next equipment purchase...

Very handy when you use a 10 Gal Rubbermaid Mashtun.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## vlbaby (5/11/05)

Mines not a an immersion, but it is 2400W and its takes 75 min to get to 72degC for 45L. 
Are you certain that you got a 240V 2400W immersion element?

vlbaby.


----------



## sluggerdog (5/11/05)

yep I'm sure it's a 2400w, got the packing here still.

The water would have been cold as it's sitting under my house last night, maybe this is the reason it is still going?

hope so...


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/11/05)

Mine takes about 90 min for 45 lt water, Stir the pot, the water at the bottom is always cooler than the water at the top.

Andrew


----------



## sluggerdog (5/11/05)

OK there goes the brew day. Will try again tomorrow.

Found the problem, took it off the thermostat, still nothing, put it in a bucket of water to see how that would go, still nothing.

Took it off the extention lead, and off it went.

Bloody power cord.

Atleast it is working.


----------



## Darren (5/11/05)

yep give the pot a stir every 15 or so minutes. Lid on will also help


----------



## Darren (5/11/05)

bit late. Power on will also help 8)


----------



## Ross (5/11/05)

If using to heat up your mash, make sure you keep stirring all the time - In the thickness of a mash, they will burn out very quickly if left staionary - as I found to my cost - Fortunately managed to persudae them to exchange for free & they gave me one of the ones designed for hard water, which they reckon is a bit hardier for brewing...


----------



## kungy (9/4/06)

Hi, just refreshing the thread with some problems that Im getting with my immersion element.

I gave it a test run today trying to bring 30L to the boil in an insulated pot. I can do it because I did it last year, however on todays trial it kept on tripping the circuits, both in the "zones" of the house and the whole house (sorry I don't know the terminology) multiple times, and I couldn't get it past 80 degrees before I gave up out of impatience. Looking back at today, the circuits tripped increasingly once it was in the 60-80 degree zone, _i have no idea why that is the case_.

I am doing a batch next week and I have already ordered my ingredients so its a kind of pressing issue as I can't get a nasa burner in time. I was thinking if I could get it to the boil with a gas stove (the main burner on the cook top which is a bigger flame than most) in conjunction with the element (even despite it tripping all the time) _do you think the gas stove would be enough to sustain the boil?_

Also regarding the tripping circuits, _is there any reason why its happening all of a sudden? _I have done quite a few batches with no issues last year. _And what are some steps that I could try to stop the circuits going_ (I tried turning everything inside the house off and it really did nothing).

It has been a frustrating and irritating predicament. Luckily it was only a trial with water, rather than the real deal.

Thanks in advance

Will


----------



## razz (9/4/06)

Kungy old chap ,you must have a ground fault problem with the element or it wouldn't keep tripping the circuit breakers. Get a sparky to check it, or if it's not expensive to replace just buy another. Not sure what you can do with the gas stove though, you say you have an insulated pot. Perhaps put off the brewing until you get the problem sorted.

<_<


----------



## kungy (9/4/06)

Thanks Razz, the insulated pot is only used in conjunction with the element. The insulation can easily come off when on the gas stove. 

So do you (and others) think a stove could sustain the boil, in conjunction with the element and the gas being used to boost it to boiling point.

Thanks

Will


----------

